# abstract grip



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is an abstract grip I whipped up yesterday. The guy I made them for is really excited about them. It will go on a neon green and neon orange king rod he is building.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see you boys down south are really doing some good things when it comes to rod building.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

That is a Nice looking grip .. one day I'll figure out how to do that


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's different. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I pretty much hated it when I first did it. But, the guy I was building it for was right there and he LOVED it, every step of the way. Now that I have had a few days to process it, lol, it is actually growing on me.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I like it man!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's a fantastic grip. Why were you hating it?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Bigfisherman said:


> That's a fantastic grip. Why were you hating it?


I was just being stubborn and stuck in my ways, not allowing myself to appreciate it for what it is. Is that honest enough "Mike"? LOL


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

LMAO Plenty honest enough. You need to start looking outside the box sometimes. 

Man, I'm beginning to sound like Dr. Phil 

Nevermind. 

Still a great looking grip


----------

